# Eggs on magnolia leaf



## Otter (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello, I am pretty new to dart frogs but have spending lots of time reading and learning here on the forum. I have recently got my first darts first was a female D. tinctorius Matcho she is 16 months old I have been looking for a male and just received him on Tuesday he is 9 months old. As I was watching them yesterday the female was following the male most of the day would kind of hug him and pet his head. It did not seem aggressive so I left them together was going to decide today if I was going to separate them. Before I went out do dinner last night I noticed the female kind of rubbing and circling an area on a large Magnolia leaf. When I came home the male was hanging out in that same spot he hung out there for more than an hour and when I looked real close I saw these three eggs. I am really jazzed about it but have been reading more on frog care than egg care trying to find all the egg treads I can. But was wondering if I could get a few thoughts on how to care for these eggs in the moment. I was thinking about putting the leaf in small plastic box maybe with some moist paper towel on the bottom keeping humidity up and light spaying the eggs with RO water see if the eggs are good and if they are and hatch place tads in cups with water, indian almond leaf, and some java moss. Does this sound like a good way to go? any suggestions or links would be great,

Thank you John

Here is a pic of the three eggs


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/56865-tinc-breeding-tadpole-care.html


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

Congratulation. I remember my first clutch of eggs. I was so excited.


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

My Azureus occasionally lay on leaves. Sounds like your plan is spot on and congrats!


----------



## Otter (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you for the links just what I was looking for.

And thanks for the support on the eggs I am really excited it would be so cool if the eggs are good. Will keep you posted,

John


----------



## Otter (Aug 31, 2014)

Well it looks like two of the eggs are developing pretty excited about that. the one in the middle looks maybe fertile but maybe oriented on it's side so not sure what will happen with that one,

John


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice thing about frog eggs is that they can be placed in any way they want, so don't worry about it being "on its side". If these eggs are fertile and are going to hatch, they will hatch.

Good luck!

John


----------



## Otter (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey John thanks good to hear that maybe that one has a chance too.


----------



## Otter (Aug 31, 2014)

Pretty cool I had 2 tads develop from my first three eggs they started free swimming last night I will be setting up their new cups today.

And now have another 7 eggs developing.

John


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

It is always very cool watching them develop, I was super stoked when I found my first batch of eggs and even more excited when my first froglets developed. Congratulations!


----------



## Otter (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks yeah this has been an exciting process will but really cool to watch the tads develop.


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Very cool and congrats! Always nice to are fellow hobbyist succeed with breeding


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm glad to see you have another clutch. I hope you are enjoying the process! I think I sometimes enjoy the egg-tadpole-froglet process as much as I enjoy watching my adult frogs!


----------

